# What does rc mean?



## am0k (Jan 26, 2014)

_[Moved to General -- mod.]_

Hi all,

In the FreeBSD handbook in the rc.conf related section, there is a sentence that is "It provides the configuration information for the rc* files". I know the rc.conf file holds the system start-up things. But I want to know what "rc" means and what rc* files are. I think knowing this will help to realize the deeper meaning. *T*hank you.

Sorry that my English is not good. Even the language correction will be appreciated.


----------



## jrm@ (Jan 26, 2014)

Think *r*un *c*ommands.  It's from runcom files on the CTSS system 1962-63.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 26, 2014)

Hmm.  I'd always heard it was Resource Configuration.  At this point, it probably does not matter any more.

rc* just means files with names starting with "rc".


----------



## kpa (Jan 26, 2014)

It stands for "runcom" as in "run commands".


http://kb.iu.edu/data/abnd.html


----------



## Oko (Apr 13, 2015)

jrm said:


> Think *r*un *c*ommands.  It's from runcom files on the CTSS system 1962-63.


That is fantastic post which in turn lead me to this document. 

http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/go01.html

and

http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/index.html

Very cool!


----------

